

Linux and FOSS Are Not Selfish - Tsiolkovsky
http://lxer.com/module/newswire/view/168555/index.html

======
richo
.. Are you kidding?

In what possible sense is it insulting? Linux explained pretty succinctly why
he described it as selfish and backed up the argument. What possible point is
she trying to make?

EDIT: What I'm driving at is who is she to decide whether or not "selfish" is
a pejorative in this context?

